# The Forum



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone else thought that since the forum has come back up it just isn't the same? Has the week that it was down given you a whole new outlook on life? Have you re-evaluated your outlook on life ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Has anyone else thought that since the forum has come back up it just isn't the same? Has the week that it was down given you a whole new outlook on life? Have you re-evaluated your outlook on life ?


No but obviously you have??

Have you bought a Sunderland shirt then Andrew?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i know what you mean andy..... maybe that and the whole italy trip fiasco has damaged my rose tinted glasses :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Agreed.

It's no longer my first port of call for the firt time in about 7 years.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

, i was thinking that it was just me !!!    . in particular ( speaking as an outsider but a "was " wannabe )the Italy thing,,, it seems to me to have gone a bit flat, off the boil, whereas before the forum crash it was full of well ,,raz,  ,excitment, :lol: ,pictures, 8) , stories, :roll: , glamour : , 8) ,personalities, [smiley=bomb.gif] . ( ok , i know most of them are still there ),intrepidation (  ) etc, etc,,, yep i think i to have lost my rose coloured glasses,,, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Has anyone else thought that since the forum has come back up it just isn't the same? Has the week that it was down given you a whole new outlook on life? Have you re-evaluated your outlook on life ?


Hi Andrew

So far as I can see it's all pretty much the same :lol: :lol:



roddy said:


> , i was thinking that it was just me !!!    . in particular ( speaking as an outsider but a "was " wannabe )the Italy thing,,, it seems to me to have gone a bit flat, off the boil, whereas before the forum crash it was full of well ,,raz,  ,excitment, :lol: ,pictures, 8) , stories, :roll: , glamour : , 8) ,personalities, [smiley=bomb.gif] . ( ok , i know most of them are still there ),intrepidation (  ) etc, etc,,, yep i think i to have lost my rose coloured glasses,,, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Joe


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Guess who? http://www.********.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/yabb_cool.gif

It's a crock of shite now IMHO!

The fun and laughter's gone. You can't say what you want for fear of some arsehole jumping down your throat. The threads are about as interesting as my turds. The 'community' spirit has been lost. And, as Kell said, for the first time in about 5 years it's probably the last place I visit once I've exhausted every other website on the internet! :?

A very sad situation.

AudiTT260bhp - TT2BMW - Private Prozac have all left the building. 

p.s. love ya Kammy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else thought that since the forum has come back up it just isn't the same? Has the week that it was down given you a whole new outlook on life? Have you re-evaluated your outlook on life ?
> ...


You joking we are actually winning matches , scoring goals and not letting any in. I love this league its like real football only better (so far at least)


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Private Prozac said:


> Guess who? http://www.********.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/yabb_cool.gif
> 
> It's a crock of shite now IMHO!
> 
> ...


Neil

Bit of shame as you've been missed here chap


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Private Prozac said:


> Guess who? http://www.********.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/yabb_cool.gif
> 
> It's a crock of shite now IMHO!
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, although I think this is too pessimistic view. I've had my share of abuse but I wouldn't worry about it. It is sometimes best to stand your corner, and then again sometimes it's futile. The Forum has been through phases before. It will recover.

While the Forum was down I visited quite a few others, not necessarily Audi and I still say that our Forum is the best.

Joe


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Private Prozac said:



> Guess who? http://www.********.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/yabb_cool.gif
> 
> It's a crock of shite now IMHO!
> 
> ...


There you are fella - where you been??!!

Good to see you are actually still alive 

Have to say that I don't think it's just since the crash. I think the "old" Forum left a looooong time ago. Probably why I'm not around here that much these days either. :-|


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Has anyone else thought that since the forum has come back up it just isn't the same? Has the week that it was down given you a whole new outlook on life? Have you re-evaluated your outlook on life ?


Andrew

I think your post may have been misinterpreted by some members including myself. As I now understand it, you are not criticizing the Forum. You are asking if our daily life routine has changed. I understand a lot of members are 'addicted' to the TT Forum, so it must be good in one sense.

Speaking for myself, no, the Forum being down has not given me a whole new outlook on life and I will not be reevaluating my outlook on life. The Forum has never been that important.

Personally I haven't noticed any changes. Things change and personalities rise and fall naturally as with anything in life, depending on a myriad of circumstances. I believe the Forum is bigger than the criticism thrown at it and is better placed than anything I've seen lately on other Forums.

You do a lot to promote and further the interests of the Forum and the TTOC, so cheer up, if need be.

Kind regards

Joe


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Kell said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It's no longer my first port of call for the firt time in about 7 years.


Same as Kell except the 7 years part!

Did make a refreshing change in the evening finding the forum still down & making the decision to switch the computer off & go do something else more productive instead.

Neil - you've made it out of the gimp suit, trapped in Kammys spare room!! :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> Guess who? http://www.********.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/yabb_cool.gif
> 
> It's a crock of shite now IMHO!
> 
> ...


Neil we miss you, don't go 

Part of the reason


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

slg said:


> Neil - you've made it out of the gimp suit, trapped in Kammys spare room!! :wink:


 :lol: ....Yeah. Whatever! :?

Actually it was one of _your_ post's that led to me taking stock and leaving. Something about not being my 'Robin' and me wanting to shag anything with a pulse I think it was!

So I sat back and thought,

* The TT went a few years ago.
* All of the old regulars have pretty much upped and gone.
* I feel 'old' myself on here now.
* slg's got a point. Get a life, get on with it and leave 'em to it.

So, in a way, you did me a favour. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Must admit, i'm struggling to 'gel' a bit on here. Not really much of my sense of humour here, plus if you have a question that isn't about which BBS wheels shall i get, or what colour shall i paint the calipers, there's not much response :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Guys,

I have to agree. The Forum has lost it's spark. :?

Partly down to the shite with AlpinaiTTalia for sure, but we are where we are with that and megalomania still rules. [smiley=argue.gif] Already I see ignorance and inexperience prevailing with regard to that trip and it saddens me that the punters will eventually suffer the inevitable consequence. It was in the bag and a done deal... :?

We also seem to have added a load of detritus to the forum who just wanna take and give nothing back. Those that are too lazy to use the 'search' facility or even just some common sense.

On the 'up' side it is good to see Prozac back and also some positive replies to his poignant post... :lol:

I desperately miss Leg though. He was the best of the lot... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> Guess who? http://www.********.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/yabb_cool.gif


Neil, mate!! Where've you been...??!!

You won't beleive me, but Paul and I were saying only last Saturday that we hadn't seen you about for a while....

Good to hear from you - don't be a stranger!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

All I know is ........

One minute the forum is working and I'm a single man......

The forum goes down for a week and suddenly I'm married, AND I'm sitting in a bar in spain on honeymoon. How did that happen?

Please dont let the forum blow up again, it allows life to catch up with you and major stuff changes!

At least some things are still the same, like Rusty is still a total arse! Jeez Rich, who'd have thought your brand of self important horseshit/lunacy would keep me sane? :lol: Thanks fell........I think :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> At least some things are still the same, like Rusty is still a total arse! Jeez Rich, who'd have thought your brand of self important horseshit/lunacy would keep me sane? :lol: Thanks fell........I think :wink:


Glad to keep an ex-single man sane mate. It's the megalos on drugs you need to worry about... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> All I know is ........
> 
> One minute the forum is working and I'm a single man......
> 
> ...


Enjoy your honeymoon and congratulations! You should be shagging, not posting bollocks on the interspaz. Those Spanish waiters will be sniffing round your wife before you know it... :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > At least some things are still the same, like Rusty is still a total arse! Jeez Rich, who'd have thought your brand of self important horseshit/lunacy would keep me sane? :lol: Thanks fell........I think :wink:
> ...


If I knew what megalos were I'd be worried! Aah, ignorance is bliss (so I'm sure you'll realise I'm ususally very happy :lol: )


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> If I knew what megalos were I'd be worried! Aah, ignorance is bliss (so I'm sure you'll realise I'm ususally very happy :lol: )


That's cool by me mate and the very least you should feel is happy. When I got married it was the best time of my life. I wish you all of the same. And of course your dear lady too...

Now feck off and enjoy your wife... :lol:

Cheers

rich  
x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

just for you neil.........viewtopic.php?f=8&t=144735&p=1488380&hilit=private+prozac#p1488380

please take it in jest :roll: :wink:

missed ya buddy!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have to agree. The Forum has lost it's spark. :?
> 
> ...


Cant help but laugh at your bitterness! You are making your self look more silly yhan you usually do! That takes a skill mate!

Old, yet still not old enough to take a hit on the chin hey! Youll get over it. Everyone else has.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Cam by the way, Wedding was a great night!! Thanks again for the invite! The lamb was UNREAL!

Hope your enjoying the honey moon and im sure we will get together when you get back! If the new wife will let you


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Cant help but laugh at your bitterness! You are making your self look more silly yhan you usually do! That takes a skill mate!
> 
> Old, yet still not old enough to take a hit on the chin hey! Youll get over it. Everyone else has.


What like this?










And do you think you'll ever fulfil your repeated promises to repay our expenses?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, i have promised people i wont be getting into this with you!

Simon has sent you an email regarding your expenses.

Leave your bitterness somewhere else mate!

You do know people will find it very funny YOU of all people calling others megalomaniac's!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> You do know people will find it very funny YOU of all people calling others meglomaniacs!


 :lol: Your comment is yet another example of your megalomania (look it up and learn to spell)...

You just PRESUME that people will think whatever you'd like them to think. If anyone dares to have another opinion then it's wrong isn't it? That's the control freak in you Ben...

Cheers

Rich :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> All I know is ........
> One minute the forum is working and I'm a single man......
> 
> The forum goes down for a week and suddenly I'm married, AND I'm sitting in a bar in spain on honeymoon. How did that happen?


Cam, you obviously needed the forum to go down :wink: :roll:

Congratulations to both of you again :-*


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Cam by the way, ive not been to 100's of weddings or anything, but the best man speech was probably one of the best speeches ive heard in a while! (other than yours of course! )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you two want to get a room please do it on your own thread.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> If you two want to get a room please do it on your own thread.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :-*


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

:-|


----------

